# Which tractor has the worst color scheme?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

You ever look at tractor and wonder why that color scheme. IMO opinion some just look nice and some are just have poor curb appeal. Who do you think has a poor color scheme and should rethink. Of course this does not have anything to do with their ability, most all are pretty good IMO...I have two different red tractors, one orange and two different type of green. What do you think...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The older olivers that were green, red and yellow, not sure why they went with those colors, but we did have one with that paint scheme and first chance it got repainted with meadow green and with clover white on the grille, wheels and rims.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I can't believe that 3 people voted against the color scheme of John Deere. Cy, you can only vote "1" time LOL


----------



## OkhayBallr (Dec 18, 2009)

Deutz-Fahr=Baby chit green


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree with Okhayballer Deutz green and Steiger green have to be the worst!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> I can't believe that 3 people voted against the color scheme of John Deere. Cy, you can only vote "1" time LOL


Wasn't me.LOL

I think one of the worst is the Belarus and the new Buhler.

I don't even know what you would call it.Calf chit brown?


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I voted for Massey, not because the colour (color for the yanks) scheme is bad, just because nobody had voted for them yet. Hate to see anybody left out LOL


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> The older olivers that were green, red and yellow, not sure why they went with those colors, but we did have one with that paint scheme and first chance it got repainted with meadow green and with clover white on the grille, wheels and rims.


Heck fire Marty, you sound like the Grinch about the older Olivers. I love that green,red, and yellow.....kinda puts me in the spirit of Christmas!

Regards, Mike


----------



## KerryAll (Jun 4, 2011)

Never was too struck on Kubota orange...


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Not too fussed on Fendt's color, I would love one or two at my place though, they are the Rolls Royce of tractors IMO....


----------



## InterLake (Nov 28, 2012)

I think the Steiger green is the worst. Co-op burnt orange wasn't a great idea. Lots of older Cockshutt-built Co-ops were repainted with Cockshutt red and cream and looked much better. I think an old green, red and yellow Oliver looks good. JD has been smart enough not to mess with a good thing.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I am in the minority. I think JD green is the ugliest out there. I like all the other green ones.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> I am in the minority. I think JD green is the ugliest out there. I like all the other green ones.


i wish there was an "unlike" button, nothin runs like a Deere, you know that, you just want to hate the leader. Nothin wrong with that.......they make orange tractors for those people


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I like the looks of green. Oliver. Steiger. Even Fendt. No hating going on here. You go ahead and buy your JD. Good for you that you can afford it. I am happy for you.

I still don't like the color scheme. Does not make me right or you wrong.

While I may dislike JD for (possibly stupid) reasons, that does not mean that I dislike you for owning and wanting them. That's your choice.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I may disagree with your choice. You with mine. I do respect your right to choose though.

Too bad our leaders do not have respect for us.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Agreed, while we may disagree on that there are other common areas, I like the color of kubota when they r brand new, mine is about 8 yrs old and it looks like it was painted with watercolors,







. Guess they just don't have the direct sunlight we have over here, my Deere's look much better at the same age. Although I've never thought about it, MY worst colors for football teams uniforms is: green and yellow, that's strange.


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

It's not farm equipment but I've always hated JD yellow on their construction equipment. It drives me nuts, I always think that they do it to try & capture some of Cat's market share. JD has always meant farm equipment to me & Cat is construction equipment.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

IslandBreeze said:


> It's not farm equipment but I've always hated JD yellow on their construction equipment. It drives me nuts, I always think that they do it to try & capture some of Cat's market share. JD has always meant farm equipment to me & Cat is construction equipment.


Agreed, and JD has a dozen different shades of that yellow it seems. Even find the right one and unless what you're touching up is practically new it just doesn't match that well.


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Kubota and Belarus


----------



## FranchiseFarms (Nov 16, 2014)

Versetile red and yellow


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Sky is blue, grass is green and tractors are red.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sky is blue, grass, money, and tractors are GREEN! 

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

If it's green, you either MOW IT or SPEND IT.  And in my opinion, when Allis Chalmers painted the underbelly of the 7030/7050 maroon, I swear someone was on meth to think that looked good. And I bleed orange...


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Manure from cows on fresh pasture and good haylage is GREEN too


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Though JD is right there with the old IH on my list


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

I always liked the silver paint on whites, but man that red interior was horrible


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Brown and yellow Minneapolis Molines, ugly, just ugly!


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

askinner said:


> Not too fussed on Fendt's color, I would love one or two at my place though, they are the Rolls Royce of tractors IMO....


 6 grand more and they'll paint it black for you. Wish they'd get with the time with the interior though.. pretty chincy in some aspects for the money they cost.


----------

